# Nice craigslist score



## RotGut76 (Oct 24, 2014)

Scored these really cool wine boxes off CL. They hold 6 bottles each and have the "guts" inside to hold the bottles securely.

The lids are nailed or stapled on but I'm taking a trip to the craft store today to get some cigar box hinges and clasps to make them more user friendly.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice what did you end up snagging them for?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice! 

If I ever finish the bar in my basement, I want to 'wallpaper' the front with wine box cutouts.


----------



## RotGut76 (Oct 24, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Very nice what did you end up snagging them for?



$5 per box. Maybe a little pricey. I'm not sure. I don't ever see these things around much. Even the liquor stores don't have them.

The guy I got them from works at a wine distribution warehouse. It's online only. They sell very expensive wines also "investment grade" wines. The kind I would probably never buy.

The boxes are cool though and he said I could call him back whenever I needed more.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2014)

RotGut76 said:


> $5 per box. Maybe a little pricey. I'm not sure. I don't ever see these things around much. Even the liquor stores don't have them.
> 
> The guy I got them from works at a wine distribution warehouse. It's online only. They sell very expensive wines also "investment grade" wines. The kind I would probably never buy.
> 
> The boxes are cool though and he said I could call him back whenever I needed more.



Look on eBay - $5 is a great price. If y ou ever find yourself in Virginia with a carload of those things, let me know.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 24, 2014)

How will they be used?


----------



## RotGut76 (Oct 24, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Look on eBay - $5 is a great price. If y ou ever find yourself in Virginia with a carload of those things, let me know.



I will keep that in mind. My brother lives in Sterling VA and my sister in Chesapeake. I should go down to visit at some point. I looked on eBay. Wow!! I think I'll go back for a few more. 



bkisel said:


> How will they be used?



I have no idea. For now storage of my aging bottles. Maybe I'll decorate my wine room.

Here I have the hinges installed:









This one has cool "guts":





The hinges cost about $4 for 4 pair. Not too bad.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice, @RotGut76. I live about 30 miles from Sterling and work about 10 minutes from there.


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Oct 24, 2014)

Chateauneuf du pape... cool, that's where I grew up. Well, 30 min drive.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2014)

buffalofrenchy said:


> Chateauneuf du pape... cool, that's where I grew up. Well, 30 min drive.



Oh, to go back in time, eh?


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Oct 24, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Oh, to go back in time, eh?



I was born and raised in Monteux France which is 10 miles from Chateauneuf du Pape. Lived there 24 years and moved to Buffalo NY 10 years ago. I still go there in vacation to visit friends and family every 18 months.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 24, 2014)

buffalofrenchy said:


> I was born and raised in Monteux France which is 10 miles from Chateauneuf du Pape. Lived there 24 years and moved to Buffalo NY 10 years ago. I still go there in vacation to visit friends and family every 18 months.



Cool! 

Sing it together: "Sur la pont, d'Avignon....."


----------

